# Page fault! Abarbeitung gestoppt.



## j_poool (25 September 2010)

Hallo!  Kennt schon jemand diese Aussage?
Habe Programm mit folgende Bausteine geschrieben: Crtl_PI und Actuator_3p aus der OSCAT Bibliothek. Bald ich TwinCAT Starte dauert es nicht lange bis die Echtzeitauslastung der CPU ganz oben schießt und das Programm gestoppt wird.
Kennt schon jemand dieses Problem?

Ich glaube das hat irgendwas mit die oben genannte Bausteine zu tun. Kann sein dass es irgend ein Programmierfehler unter die beiden Bausteine versteckt ist? Wenn ja, hat das Fehler schon jemand gefunden?

Danke


----------



## Bitmanipulator (25 September 2010)

Ohne das TwinCAT oder auch die Funktion zu kennen; ein Page Fault ist meines Erachtens nach immer ein Zugriff auf einen unerlaubten Adressbereich. Das kann durch Adressoperationen oder durch Schreiben auf ein nicht vorhandenes Feld geschehen.


----------



## j_poool (29 September 2010)

Hallo!
Es scheint dass mit dem Baustein actuator_3p probleme gibt, da habe ich ein bisschen nachgeforscht und eine Lösung gefunden, es gibt eine neue Version in ST in ein Forunmbericht und bis jetzt schein es dass dies funktioniert.
Kennst du dieses Problem?


----------

